# Penny's Agility Adventures



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Now that Penny is starting to show consistency at trials (is able to control herself around the bar setters, lol), she needs her own thread so I can track her progress. This weekend she went 3 for 5 at an AKC trial, taking home her Novice Standard title and her first Jumpers Q. I also bought all the pictures from Saturday's Standard run - I was given a nice package deal for 30 odd pictures.

The video shows her Sunday runs.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

I forgot to add her ribbons from this weekend. The picture won't flip to the correct side for me.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It looks like she was having fun!


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Great video and photos - congrats!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Great videos !! Congratulations


----------

